# White Makita vs Teal Makita



## Leo G

You'd think after replacing all those gears they might come up with a metal replacment for 3rd gear.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Leo G said:


> You'd think after replacing all those gears they might come up with a metal replacment for 3rd gear.


 
Nah, they want it to break out of warranty so you end up buying a new one instead.


----------



## Greg Di

Leo G said:


> Mine was a Milwaulkee I believe. Couldn't find it though. I have never set foot into a Habor Freight.


You are missing out on the land of tarps, hand trucks and a smell that, well, smells like China.

I have unboxed a few things at home from Harbor Freight that smell SO bad, I can't keep them in the house. They off-gas some horrific smell of cheapness, rubber, and lead paint.

Anyone whose ever been to a HF knows what I mean. Don't lie. You've been to a HF I saw you there hiding behind the $4.99 grinders.:laughing:


----------



## Leo G

Hey, there's one closer to me than I had imagined. Still never been there. I like inexpensive, not cheap.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Harbor Frieght is too rich for my blood. I look forward to the Chuck Homier traveling hardware tent coming to town.

I need to take my camera to that one. I think they also sell those rugs too, you know, Elvis, a tiger, pot leaf, white tiger, dragon, unicorn (personal favorite) Lygers, ohh yeah sweet rugs.


----------



## Leo G

Yer poor because of that damned green fever you have


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Leo G said:


> Yer poor because of that damned green fever you have


Thats from the old lady washing my clothes and stealing the money out of my pockets.

I would be poor if I bought what I really wanted.


----------



## Leo G

That's an easy problem to solve. Don't wear pants :shutup:


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Dang, it still has pockets.


----------



## PGD

WarnerConstInc. said:


> It's still one more thing to have to carry!


 
No, having a whole other drill is 'one more thing to carry', that attachment is just like having another drill bit, I carry it right in my tool pouch.


----------



## valleyman

Leo G said:


> This is smaller and works great inside of cabinets


I never tried the Makita, but I bought the Bosch PS40 when it first came out. I found it too slow for driving screws into cabinets. And it won't fit easily into a 9" tray base the way the Makita right angle impact will. I use the compact LXT battery on the right angle even though I was told I should only use the full size battery. Haven't had any problems so far.


----------



## BKFranks

Five Star said:


> Some one told me that you can use the batteries from the white makitas in the blue makitas but not the blue makitas to the white makitas! or vice versa!
> 
> not sure but i have all the blue makitas, including that right angle impact driver!( A MUST HAVE FOR CAB INSTALLERS)


You can use the bigger battery in both the white or blue, but you can not use the smaller battery on the blue drill.


----------



## Leo G

I was looking at the bosch and it has a speed of 1800 RPM's. That's too slow?


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Leo G said:


> I was looking at the bosch and it has a speed of 1800 RPM's. That's too slow?


I bought one of those little compact Bosch drivers, I used it quite a bit.

My C12 is more compact. Hell, I dont know where the Bosch is. If I find it, I'll send it your way Leo.

The Bosch is kind of lame though, and a bit slow.


----------



## WarriorWithWood

I gave my Bosch impactor to my father after buying the 10.8 Makita impact. The Makita is MUCH better.


----------



## Leo G

The mini makita has a kit for about $175 that has the mini impact and the mini drill/driver, 2 batts, charger and case. Sounds like a good deal.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

I should have bought that set before christmas, it was marked down to 109.00.
Like I need those but, they did come in a cool metal case.


----------



## Leo G

B B B Buuutttt they're not green :laughing:


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Like I need those but, they did come in a cool metal case.


 
I got a thing for cases, and garbage cans and a few other things.


----------



## Leo G

Now yer quoting yourself....how vain...:laughing:


----------

